# Mating



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Do females only come into estrus _after_ meeting a male, or anyways. I have read both.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Mice are not induced ovulators and will come into heat anyway regardless of the presence/absence of a buck.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Does not only go into heat every 4 or 5 days, they get cranky, exhibit aggressive tendencies like dominance mounting, and sometimes attack other does. It's usually the dominant one in a group that doe this and I solve the problem by putting the troublemaker ina tank where she has no status. Usually calm the little girlie down. If she persists, and I'm not planning on breeding her she goes back into the food chain, if the weather is warm enough, or if not she goes into a plastic bin with a tight cover in the freezer of the fridge I keep in my mousery.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

oh, I'd adopt her, but that helps. Then, if they get cranky at the same time, then I know that she was in estrus yesterday about 4 pm, because she and my other doe were fighting, which they only do about once a week (probably the same time they are in estrus).


----------

